

I want to learn Lisp, but don't know where to start - jerome_55

I have never really programmed, except for some basic and html back in the day.  I&#x27;m not very familiar with text editors&#x2F;compilers etc..<p>I want to learn programming and would like to start with lisp for personal reasons.<p>However, when I go to certain sites like &#x27;learn lisp the hard way&#x27;, it seems to be already geared toward people who have a decent understanding of editors and programming.  A lot of it seems very foreign to me.<p>If I want to learn lisp, how do I build enough of a base so that I will understand how to learn it?
======
marcuscreo
I suggest the book "Land of Lisp" It assumes no prior knowledge, and is a lot
of fun to work through!

